# OT - how to clean the armature?



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I have some old tyco armatures that has some rust on it (metal part on the outside not the wire) but they run fine. I have some old 440 and 440x2 chassis that needs cleaning. how to clean them with what? i used oops, alcohol, and thinner so far no luck. any advice? 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

chuck them in a moto tool and use some fine emery?


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

On slot cars I don't want to take apart, it's a thorough soaking with a citrus degreaser. Our local recycle center pantry always has a half full bottle on the freebie shelf, so the type used tends to vary. 

I figure it's a two part benefit. First, it's really good at penetrating the deepest of gunk and you get a super-clean chassis. Second, the citrus base is an acid. (usually a variation on limonene) And metal brightening solutions are all just a bunch of acids. So your copper contacts get brightened and small amounts of rust will be removed or loosened. Throw em in a dry sink, spray em thoroughly, spin the rear axle, tap the shoes a dozen times. Repeat that process a few times over a half hour. Moving the axle and shoes will get the electrical contact points cleaned up nicely. 

Now a thorough rinse, move the axles and shoes under the faucet's stream, you don't want residual cleaner anywhere since it's acidic. Shake it dry, throw it on the track for a couple minutes to be sure it's dry down in the brush barrels, etc. You're ready to re-oil. 

good luck


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Never cleaned an inline slot motor, but for pancake commutators, I use lighter fluid (naphtha) applied with a Q-tip, or tissue wrapped over a small screwdriver blade. Then I polish with a pencil-style ink-eraser and/or pencil eraser. Sometimes I burnish lightly with an old mini-screwdriver that has the blade corners slightly rounded. (I'd worry about gouging with a sharp-cornered blade).

-- D


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Rust on the Lams?*

I'm assuming you are talking about the laminations? If so, I chuck the arm in a dremel tool on low speed and polish the lams with some 2000 grit sanding cloth. I use 8000 to do the com. Once the lams are clean i will use some metal dye to keep them from rusting again. I also leave a silca bag in with my cars in the display cases or carry cases to keep moisture to a minimum. 

-Paul


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

here is the picture of my old tyco 440 chassis. you will see the rust.

thanks for the advice - i will try it.

Wes


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Nevr-Dull for pancakes*

For pancake commutators I use Nevr-Dull, have not cleaned the Tyco motors like those pictured.


----------

